# Anyone Schedule for the Vaccine this Week?



## Chris21E

*Wondering if anyone has an appointment setup. I finally got one with CVS not to far, and no standing in line or getting shots while in a car.  Drive buy shots, did that with flu. 

Tired of the negative stories, especially since I might have issues. We shall see. 

If wondering about my profile, it is under chrise which I lost my login. I'm suffering from a password overload.

No idea how this will turn out, trying to be positive. My reason for doing this is I might need to be in public more, being a computer person.

The appointment is set for 4 pm pst 2.28.2021 and the second in March.*


----------



## Don M.

My wife got her first dose yesterday....easy deal, and right on schedule...at the local health clinic.   I got my first shot about 2 weeks ago, and we are both scheduled for the 2nd shot 30 days after the 1st.  We opted to get our shots at different times, in case one/both of us had adverse reactions, so we wouldn't run the risk of both feeling bad at the same time.  
From what I'm seeing, our rural areas are administering these shots in a far more orderly fashion than many of the cities....no big lines, and in and out in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Chris21E

Don M. said:


> My wife got her first dose yesterday....easy deal, and right on schedule...at the local health clinic.   I got my first shot about 2 weeks ago, and we are both scheduled for the 2nd shot 30 days after the 1st.  We opted to get our shots at different times, in case one/both of us had adverse reactions, so we wouldn't run the risk of both feeling bad at the same time.
> From what I'm seeing, our rural areas are administering these shots in a far more orderly fashion than many of the cities....no big lines, and in and out in a matter of minutes.


Thank you...


----------



## jujube

We have our second shots  in two weeks.  I'm still going to be faithfully wearing my mask in public, but I'll sure feel safer.


----------



## Chris21E

jujube said:


> We have our second shots  in two weeks.  I'm still going to be faithfully wearing my mask in public, but I'll sure feel safer.


Especially with the variance going around, plus all places still requires them.  Thank you


----------



## Murrmurr

I'm scheduled for my second one on Monday. Since my PCP is affiliated with the local med university, they just sent me an email when it was my turn for the first jab and I picked the date, and after the first one, they scheduled the second.

I wasn't going to get the vaccine but my almost-3yr-old former foster son visits on weekends and he started preschool (live), so I figured I'd best go ahead.


----------



## StarSong

My husband got his first shot yesterday (Moderna).  So far he has a minor headache and slightly sore arm.  We expected his reaction to be worse because he had Covid a couple of months ago.  My first shot is scheduled for mid-March.


----------



## Chris21E

StarSong said:


> My husband got his first shot yesterday (Moderna).  So far he has a minor headache and slightly sore arm.  We expected his reaction to being worse because he had Covid a couple of months ago.  My first shot is scheduled for mid-March.


I'm so glad you are sharing, not sure if I had it last year and can't find out if being on medications will be an issue for me, hopefully, we can share as we go through this. I'm trying not to focus on anything negative. 

Told the immune response will be even stronger if we had covid before, trying to avoid pain meds. Thank you...


----------



## Pete

Chris21E said:


> *Wondering if anyone has an appointment setup. I finally got one with CVS not to far, and no standing in line or getting shots while in a car.  Drive buy shots, did that with flu.
> 
> Tired of the negative stories, especially since I might have issues. We shall see. *



Nothing negative with the way they are inoculating herein Denton county Texas.
My first shot took 45 minutes and yesterday went after a thunderstorm for my second
and it took about the same. There were over 400 volunteers helping at Texas Motor Speedway
and that made for an efficient operation. To find out more about my COVID shots read the 
blog I wrote about the first shot..... click this link.


----------



## Ruthanne

I tried to get an appointment with CVS just now and they don't have any available in my city.  I'll just wait.


----------



## RadishRose

Ruthanne said:


> I tried to get an appointment with CVS just now and they don't have any available in my city.  I'll just wait.


Try Walgreen's?


----------



## Sunny

It's been 2 1/2 weeks since my second shot. So far, no big difference in my life, as I still have to wait for everybody else to get the vaccine before returning to normal activities. But it's nice to know I can't get this awful disease.


----------



## Chris21E

Ruthanne said:


> I tried to get an appointment with CVS just now and they don't have any available in my city.  I'll just wait.


Keep trying, my first try was told none as well, plus a backlog several inches deep, so I kept checking other places to distract myself...key not giving up, also trying I prepare for possible symptoms. 

The hospital that should offer still has a backlog giving it out to essential workers, I asked when having lab work yesterday, got some ideas and to keep trying...

Try downloading the CVS again to see if you have the latest app with the covid vaccine info, also check local super markets that have a pharmacy...


----------



## Ruthanne

Chris21E said:


> Keep trying, my first try was told none as well, plus a backlog several inches deep, so I kept checking other places to distract myself...key not giving up, also trying I prepare for possible symptoms.
> 
> The hospital that should offer still has a backlog giving it out to essential workers, I asked when having lab work yesterday, got some ideas and to keep trying...
> 
> Try downloading the CVS again to see if you have the latest app with the covid vaccine info, also check local super markets that have a pharmacy...


I will but I'm not in a hurry either.  The hospital also told me they'd contact me via MyChart when it's available but I'd rather go to a pharmacy.  I may try Walgreen's like RadishRose suggested or another in my city.  I don't use my cell phone for contacting cvs (tried that a few times but it's been a pain) but my computer and I have the website bookmarked.


----------



## ManjaroKDE

Had my first dose less than an hour ago.  Slick, never even had to exit my auto.  National guard and medical personnel handled everything,  4 lines moving slowly but steady.  Waited for 15 minutes before heading home.  2nd dose in 3 weeks.  Shot and bandage both free.

Update:  3 hours after 1st dose, 5 hours after noon meal - SA - glucose @ 88 (Normal).  Another incidence of misinformation BS in my case.


----------



## Chris21E

Ruthanne said:


> I will but I'm not in a hurry either.  The hospital also told me they'd contact me via MyChart when it's available but I'd rather go to a pharmacy.  I may try Walgreen's like RadishRose suggested or another in my city.  I don't use my cell phone for contacting cvs (tried that a few times but it's been a pain) but my computer and I have the website bookmarked.


I understand, now just want o get through it, using classical music or nature sounds to stay calm 
Ocean sounds.. Fri Youtube


----------



## Chris21E

ManjaroKDE said:


> Had my first dose less than an hour ago.  Slick, never even had to exit my auto.  National guard and medical personnel handled everything,  4 lines moving slowly but steady.  Waited for 15 minutes before heading home.  2nd dose in 3 weeks.  Shot and bandage both free.


Awesome...I'm getting things done before the shot...things like supply food water errands so I can focus, called being kind to one self...


----------



## Ruthanne

Chris21E said:


> I understand, now just want o get through it, using classical music or nature sounds to stay calm
> Ocean sounds.. Fri Youtube


I've been watching youtube lately...beautful music hymns with nature.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

My second dose is on Wednesday. Based on possible 2nd dose side effects, I plan to have 3 days of survival supplies so I don't have to go out. "Be Prepared" is what I remember from my young days in the Scouts.


----------



## bowmore

We hope to get our Moderna 2nd shots Friday, if all goes well. I have been tracking the available appointments and it appears there are many available. The new schedule for next week will probably come out on Monday,


----------



## Ladybj

NOOOOOOOOOO....  My body rejected the Flu shot over 30 years ago.. I got very sick ...thank goodness I have not gotten the flu thus far.  I pass on the vaccine.


----------



## Sassycakes

Me and my Husband had our first shot and our second shot is due Monday the 1st of March. We both did great with the first shot and I hope the 2nd goes as well.


----------



## Sassycakes

Ladybj said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO....  My body rejected the Flu shot over 30 years ago.. I got very sick ...thank goodness I have not gotten the flu thus far.  I pass on the vaccine.


 That was a problem I had and hadn't had a flu shot for years. Last year I had to see a new Doctor because my old Doctor retired. The new Doctor gave me the flu shot and I didn't have a reaction. That's why I was happy to get the vaccine for the covid and all went well with the vaccine too.


----------



## Chris21E

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> My second dose is on Wednesday. Based on possible 2nd dose side effects, I plan to have 3 days of survival supplies so I don't have to go out. "Be Prepared" is what I remember from my young days in the Scouts.


Wonderful...getting some soup and apple sauce in case do not feel up to eating


----------



## Chris21E

Sassycakes said:


> That was a problem I had and hadn't had a flu shot for years. Last year I had to see a new Doctor because my old Doctor retired. The new Doctor gave me the flu shot and I didn't have a reaction. That's why I was happy to get the vaccine for the covid and all went well with the vaccine too.


Everyone's decision is ok... We take chances and hope for the best, never thought I would make it this far...so no apologies needed...


----------



## Chris21E

Ruthanne said:


> I've been watching youtube lately...beautful music hymns with nature.


So much to chose from...


----------



## Chris21E

*just got the maderna now wait for 15 minutes...*


----------



## Happy Joe

Been trying to get the jab since the beginning of Feb; got an appointment this morning, for Wednesday @10:00  at the local Walmart.
https://www.walmart.com/cp/flu-shots-immunizations/1228302

Enjoy!


----------



## Chris21E

Happy Joe said:


> Been trying to get the jab since the beginning of Feb; got an appointment this morning, for Wednesday @10:00  at the local Walmart.
> https://www.walmart.com/cp/flu-shots-immunizations/1228302
> 
> Enjoy!


Looks as though more places are now opening up, last week nothing. Glad that those wanting it can now have the option.  Now really enjoy is a bit much... I'm OK though...


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

Got my 2nd dose of Moderna this afternoon. Will find out what side effects there are over the next 24 to 48 hours. I only had to wait 15 mins for the jab indoors. The first jab involved waiting in a long line outside in the cold.


----------



## Marie5656

*JUST scheduled my first appointment not 15 minutes ago. Have to drive about 45-50 minutes to get to the site, but I do not care. Beats waiting on pins and needles. I will be going this Friday afternoon.*


----------



## bowmore

Friday for both of us


----------



## Chris21E

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Got my 2nd dose of Moderna this afternoon. Will find out what side effects there are over the next 24 to 48 hours. I only had to wait 15 mins for the jab indoors. The first jab involved waiting in a long line outside in the cold.


The first dose was Sunday also maternal first few hours and now three days out just very sleepy, and tired, second March 29.

 Had to wait also 15 minutes, decided to leave as soon as the 15 minutes were over had to drive back. I feel find just tired and getting better...


----------



## Leann

Getting my second dose tomorrow (Wednesday). I did some grocery shopping today so I don't have to go out for a few days if I don't feel well afterwards.


----------



## Chris21E

Leann said:


> Getting my second dose tomorrow (Wednesday). I did some grocery shopping today so I don't have to go out for a few days if I don't feel well afterwards.


After my first on Sunday is not feel like ea


----------



## Chris21E

Chris21E said:


> After my first on Sunday did not feel like eating so had soup and fruit.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Wife and I got the first shot Tuesday morning. (Pfizer)
Neither of us having any issues with it.

I've had so many shots over the years, this is just another one to stay safe.

To deploy to Africa in 1987, they loaded me up with all kinds of 
'goodies'. Some immunizations made my arms and backside pretty sore.

Yellow Fever
Meningitis
Plague
Hepatitis
Typhoid

The scary one was the Anthrax series in 1990.

Figured with all that floating around in me, COVID probably wants to look elsewhere.


----------



## Pappy

Wife and I get our second shot on the 11th, and me on the 12th.


----------



## Sassycakes

My husband and I got our second shot yesterday. So far no complications.


----------



## Chris21E

Feelslikefar said:


> Wife and I got the first shot Tuesday morning. (Pfizer)
> Neither of us having any issues with it.
> 
> I've had so many shots over the years, this is just another one to stay safe.
> 
> To deploy to Africa in 1987, they loaded me up with all kinds of
> 'goodies'. Some immunizations made my arms and backside pretty sore.
> 
> Yellow Fever
> Meningitis
> Plague
> Hepatitis
> Typhoid
> 
> The scary one was the Anthrax series in 1990.
> 
> Figured with all that floating around in me, COVID probably wants to look elsewhere.


That is a lot...Travel will do that as well, did that as a kid...


----------



## Feelslikefar

We thought about donating blood to the local Red Cross after the Vaccine wait period is over.

Just checked on-line to see the restrictions for giving blood donations.

Yep, still can't donate due to our living in England from 1986 to 1990.
This seems like a very long time to continue the band. (almost 30 years)
You would think that myself or my family would have shown symptoms by now
from vCJD (Mad Cow).

Wife and I used to donate when the call went out for help, but guess we'll just wait a little longer.


----------



## Ronni

I got my first vaccine yesterday. Ron goes for his 2nd shot tomorrow. I got Pfizer, he got Moderna.


----------



## Llynn

March 13 for my first shot.


----------



## Ladybj

I have decided to wait it out on taking the COVID vaccine.  I took the Flu shot over 30 years ago and got VERY sick.  I vowed to never take it again which I have not and have not gotten the flu. I can't imagine taking the COVID vaccine.  I wonder if the COVID vaccine will be like the flu vaccine where you have to take it every year....hmmmmm.


----------



## Chris21E

Ladybj said:


> I have decided to wait it out on taking the COVID vaccine.  I took the Flu shot over 30 years ago and got VERY sick.  I vowed to never take it again which I have not and have not gotten the flu. I can't imagine taking the COVID vaccine.  I wonder if the COVID vaccine will be like the flu vaccine where you have to take it every year....hmmmmm.


I hope not...


----------



## Chris21E

Llynn said:


> March 13 for my first shot.


My second will be March 29 just want this over with... So far my side effects no worse than the flu vaccine. No fever, so far aft five days still ok.


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm eligible now by age but the cvs is booked all the time so far...they say to check back so I will.  Maybe I'll get one...by May!


----------



## Furryanimal

I have been invited for my first one on Saturday week.....


----------



## Chris21E

Ruthanne said:


> I'm eligible now by age but the cvs is booked all the time so far...they say to check back so I will.  Maybe I'll get one...by May!


Ran into the same delay, then suddenly I got trough...It depends.


----------



## Ruthanne

I tried to register at CVS over and over and over and over (well, you get the picture) with no luck as they are fully booked throughout the state.  I went back numerous times to try so I tried Walgreen's and they only have a state map available.  I then tried Discount Drug Mart which is pretty close to me, too.  I was able to register to get a text when it's available.  So, now I wait.  Don't know if they will come through or not or when.


----------



## Chris21E

Ruthanne said:


> I tried to register at CVS over and over and over and over (well, you get the picture) with no luck as they are fully booked throughout the state.  I went back numerous times to try so I tried Walgreen's and they only have a state map available.  I then tried Discount Drug Mart which is pretty close to me, too.  I was able to register to get a text when it's available.  So, now I wait.  Don't know if they will come through or not or when.


That is a system, I would not let that upset me in any way. I tried all places that have a pharmacy including hospitals. Finally got one pharmacy and my insurance finally wants me to set up an appointment, except to late...


----------



## Ruthanne

Chris21E said:


> That is a system, I would not let that upset me in any way. I tried all places that have a pharmacy including hospitals. Finally got one pharmacy and my insurance finally wants me to set up an appointment, except to late...


It IS upsetting to keep trying and not be able to even get through!  I am now going elsewhere and the heck with CVS.


----------



## Chris21E

Ruthanne said:


> It IS upsetting to keep trying and not be able to even get through!  I am now going elsewhere and the heck with CVS.



Yes very upsetting and find me in a semi-give-up mode...trying very hard to distract me...so many anxieties..

.I just checked everywhere and hope for the best, ... Got yelled at or not going to my normal monitoring test...as long I'm not in too horrible pain....will be fine


----------



## todalake

Got second Moderna shot yesterday.   Reaction was less than first shot which was sore shoulder for 2 days.   Seems like older people have less reaction than younger ones.    Something about our immune is not as stronger,  so it doesn't fight the vaccine as much.


----------



## Giants fan1954

Got my first Modern a at Walgreens in Norwich,NY,no waiting,very professional.No side effects except the sore arm that most everyone speaks of but that comes with a lot of vaccinations.
Second is next Saturday.


----------



## RadishRose

My second Pfizer is on St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## Chris21E

todalake said:


> Got second Moderna shot yesterday.   Reaction was less than first shot which was sore shoulder for 2 days.   Seems like older people have less reaction than younger ones.    Something about our immune is not as stronger,  so it doesn't fight the vaccine as much.



That is great, it's been 7 days soreness long gone, still 3 weeks to my second one, trying to avoid to many outings until I'm fully protected.

No huge temperature spikes it went up 4 points and still no real fever.


----------



## Chris21E

Giants fan1954 said:


> Got my first Modern a at Walgreens in Norwich,NY,no waiting,very professional.No side effects except the sore arm that most everyone speaks of but that comes with a lot of vaccinations.
> Second is next Saturday.



Only thing they mention was to stay hydrated before and after, also to avoid pain medication.
So glad vaccines has not been a stress event especially having some health issues. So happy for all our results, so far....


----------



## Chris21E

RadishRose said:


> My second Pfizer is on St. Patrick's Day.



Wonderful... you were in early, my second is on  3/29 CVS in CA they have issues in this state


----------



## Ladybj

One of my concerns ( I have many) is that there are a few vaccine types available and I cannot choose which one I want.


----------



## Chris21E

Ladybj said:


> On of my concerns ( I have many) is that there are a few vaccine types available and I cannot choose which one I want.



Not sure we get a choice, just glad the two top ones were available. My only choice was Maderna. Happy avoided the one dose J and J, no reason


----------



## needshave

Had my second Vaccination of Moderna today, slightly burning arm, but no real side affects so far. Other than a desire to have more bourbon.


----------



## Chris21E

needshave said:


> Had my second Vaccination of Moderna today, slightly burning arm, but no real side effects so far. Other than a desire to have more bourbon.



Glad it's over for you and others hoping to have the same result as the first and fall asleep now have to wait 3 weeks.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I lucked out and got my J&J shot today at Target/CVS.

My niece gave me a heads-up that they were doing an unadvertised soft rollout in this area to test the online registration, staff training, etc...  Each store in the area was limited to 15 slots each day and I was able to reserve a slot yesterday for today.

The entire process took 30 minutes including a 15 minute observation time after the shot.

I'm very relieved to get this out of the way.


----------



## SetWave

Was really surprised while wondering and waiting for an opportunity when I was suddenly scheduled. Had the first shot last week and am scheduled for the second on April Fools Day. (HA!)


----------



## Chris21E

Aunt Bea said:


> I lucked out and got my J&J shot today at Target/CVS.
> 
> My niece gave me a heads-up that they were doing an unadvertised soft rollout in this area to test the online registration, staff training, etc...  Each store in the area was limited to 15 slots each day and I was able to reserve a slot yesterday for today.
> 
> The entire process took 30 minutes including a 15 minute observation time after the shot.
> 
> I'm very relieved to get this out of the way.


 Same here...
I noticed that, to those frustrated things are changing daily.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sunny said:


> It's been 2 1/2 weeks since my second shot. So far, no big difference in my life, as I still have to wait for everybody else to get the vaccine before returning to normal activities. But it's nice to know I can't get this awful disease.


You can still get COVID-19 you just don’t get as sick.  The vaccine makes you less sick and less likely to need hospitalization, and less likely to die, but you can still catch it.


----------



## Chris21E

SetWave said:


> Was really surprised while wondering and waiting for an opportunity when I was suddenly scheduled. Had the first shot last week and am scheduled for the second on April Fools Day. (HA!)



 that's great... stay hydrated was advised by the person providing said vaccines


----------



## Chris21E

Aneeda72 said:


> You can still get COVID-19 you just don’t get as sick.  The vaccine makes you less sick and less likely to need hospitalization, and less likely to die, but you can still catch it.



Same idea with most vaccines....


----------



## Chris21E

needshave said:


> Had my second Vaccination of Moderna today, slightly burning arm, but no real side affects so far. Other than a desire to have more bourbon.



Nice to know,except for water is my choice....


----------



## Aneeda72

Got second shot Friday, at 1 pm today got chills but no fever so put sweat shirt on and my blanket.  Still able to walk but had a slight issue with breathing with mask on, so since walking outside and no one around took it off and finished walking. Little more tired than usual, fell asleep.  Reaction is mild though and should be over tomorrow.  . 

Such a sense of relief to have both shots and the knowledge you will not die by drowning of this terrible disease.  We can only get shots by appointment through the county.  Hopefully my son can get an appointment on Monday as his age group opens up.  He has special needs and could have gotten one earlier but refused saying he would just wait like everyone else.


----------



## Chris21E

Nice to hear the experience of everyday situations, even though things can vary, so many negatives, either way, Just glad it's one with


----------



## Chris21E

Aneeda72 said:


> Got second shot Friday, at 1 pm today got chills but no fever so put sweat shirt on and my blanket.  Still able to walk but had a slight issue with breathing with mask on, so since walking outside and no one around took it off and finished walking. Little more tired than usual, fell asleep.  Reaction is mild though and should be over tomorrow.  .
> 
> Such a sense of relief to have both shots and the knowledge you will not die by drowning of this terrible disease.  We can only get shots by appointment through the county.  Hopefully my son can get an appointment on Monday as his age group opens up.  He has special needs and could have gotten one earlier but refused saying he would just wait like everyone else.



That is great...On both counts. Can't wait for mine to be over with on 3/28 especially now reading reports of shortages...


----------



## Pecos

I get my second Pfizer on Friday the 12th. I did not have any noticeable problem with the first except for a sore arm for a day or two. My understanding is that some people do have a little difficulty after the second. My wife gets her 2nd on the 11th.


----------



## Chris21E

Pecos said:


> I get my second Pfizer on Friday the 12th. I did not have any noticeable problem with the first except for a sore arm for a day or two. My understanding is that some people do have a little difficulty after the second. My wife gets her 2nd on the 11th.



That is great for both...


----------



## Sassycakes

My husband and I got our second shot on March 1st and like the first we didn't have 
any bad reaction.


----------



## Chris21E

Sassycakes said:


> My husband and I got our second shot on March 1st and like the first we didn't have
> any bad reaction.



That is great and I'm feeling better about the second and the end of March, love that you and others share as we all go through this together...

I Will post my experience as well when getting my second Moderna,..


----------



## needshave

I had my first vaccination 28 days ago, no issues at all. I had my second on Saturday March 06. Seem to go well, that evening I was having signs that the arm was going to get sore (shot in Left). Got up on Sunday Morning and my right hand and arm was in considerable pain. I was diagnosed with severe arthritis in the thumb and carpal tunnel in both hands earlier, but the surgeon suggested that I hold off having surgery until Covid  settled a bit and it was safer for a stay in the hospital. I do a lot of historic and vehicle restoration and I tried to work with my hands all day. It was very tough. In fact even the forearm and hand once raised to a certain point would yield considerable pain in the forearm. SO was all this increase in pain the result of the aches and pains that some have had with the N0.2 Vaccination or carpal tunnel dramatically increasing its strangle hold on me. I don't know. I do know it is very hard to function. I did text my surgeon and she has responded and sent me a series of questions to answer. I have a zoom consultation tomorrow with her, so I will let you know if this is the after affects of the vaccination settling in a weaken area or carpal tunnel deciding it time to make me just a little more uncormfortable.


----------



## Chris21E

needshave said:


> I had my first vaccination 28 days ago, no issues at all. I had my second on Saturday March 06. Seem to go well, that evening I was having signs that the arm was going to get sore (shot in Left). Got up on Sunday Morning and my right hand and arm was in considerable pain. I was diagnosed with severe arthritis in the thumb and carpal tunnel in both hands earlier, but the surgeon suggested that I hold off having surgery until Covid  settled a bit and it was safer for a stay in the hospital. I do a lot of historic and vehicle restoration and I tried to work with my hands all day. It was very tough. In fact even the forearm and hand once raised to a certain point would yield considerable pain in the forearm. SO was all this increase in pain the result of the aches and pains that some have had with the N0.2 Vaccination or carpal tunnel dramatically increasing its strangle hold on me. I don't know. I do know it is very hard to function. I did text my surgeon and she has responded and sent me a series of questions to answer. I have a zoom consultation tomorrow with her, so I will let you know if this is the after affects of the vaccination settling in a weaken area of carpal tunnel deciding it's time to make me just a little more uncomfortable.



Not sure if that is a cause or not, I also have arthritis in my lower spine, the pain is off the scale, when this is over plan to see if this procedure can be performed for collapse disc. 

No idea what arthritis is, my first experience with it. Not taking anything for it, my main issue is heart failure. It would be great to hear what a doctor has to say or anyone else. Not sure if anyone not afflicted would know.

Either way, for myself at least not ready to regret the decision and plan to get the vaccine in the arm as before.

The primary reason for the vaccine is my condition that has me in and out of the hospital often and with so many infections just trying to avoid additional complications.

My goal is to just be comfortable.
Thank you


----------



## Jeweltea

My husband and I got appointments tomorrow at a local pharmacy for our first shots of the Moderna vaccine. I tried CVS and they wouldn't even let us register since we aren't 65. I am 63 and husband is 64. I called this local pharmacy and they said they give it to people over 65 first but if they have extra they give it to people under 65. We could register on their web page. They called today. I think it might be because no one thinks of places like this since they do not have the name recognition of CVS.


----------



## Chris21E

Jeweltea said:


> My husband and I got appointments tomorrow at a local pharmacy for our first shots of the Moderna vaccine. I tried CVS and they wouldn't even let us register since we aren't 65. I am 63 and husband is 64. I called this local pharmacy and they said they give it to people over 65 first but if they have extra they give it to people under 65. We could register on their web page. They called today. I think it might be because no one thinks of places like this since they do not have the name recognition of CVS.



That is great...One less stress to deal with, so we  can focus again


----------



## Aneeda72

needshave said:


> I had my first vaccination 28 days ago, no issues at all. I had my second on Saturday March 06. Seem to go well, that evening I was having signs that the arm was going to get sore (shot in Left). Got up on Sunday Morning and my right hand and arm was in considerable pain. I was diagnosed with severe arthritis in the thumb and carpal tunnel in both hands earlier, but the surgeon suggested that I hold off having surgery until Covid  settled a bit and it was safer for a stay in the hospital. I do a lot of historic and vehicle restoration and I tried to work with my hands all day. It was very tough. In fact even the forearm and hand once raised to a certain point would yield considerable pain in the forearm. SO was all this increase in pain the result of the aches and pains that some have had with the N0.2 Vaccination or carpal tunnel dramatically increasing its strangle hold on me. I don't know. I do know it is very hard to function. I did text my surgeon and she has responded and sent me a series of questions to answer. I have a zoom consultation tomorrow with her, so I will let you know if this is the after affects of the vaccination settling in a weaken area or carpal tunnel deciding it time to make me just a little more uncormfortable.


I think it’s the vaccine.  My torn hip also hurt much more as did that whole leg.  I just took it as it was the vaccine cause my arm hurt so much down into my hand as well.  I am all better today and back to my normal variety of painful conditions.  

PS I would be careful about having back surgery.  I’ve had two surgeries at L4/5 and am still in wicked pain and have to get spinal shots.  The worst complication of Those shots was my adrenal gland failed which is why I have Addison disease, which is why I went into Addison crisis, which is why I have to take daily prednisone to stay alive.  .

Like the old nursery rhyme-for want of the shoe the horse was lost.


----------



## moviequeen1

I had my 1st vaccine  yesterday afternoon,got the Pfizer shot
This morning my right shoulder is a little sore,I've put an ice pack on it for a couple of minutes. The only other symptom I feel is a bit tired otherwise I feel fine
My 2nd vaccine is on March 29th


----------



## Chris21E

moviequeen1 said:


> I had my 1st vaccine  yesterday afternoon,got the Pfizer shot
> This morning my right shoulder is a little sore,I've put an ice pack on it for a couple of minutes. The only other symptom I feel is a bit tired otherwise I feel fine
> My 2nd vaccine is on March 29th



That is the same date for my second as well. Extremely tired as well, for two days and not hungry. Been over a week and feel fine...


----------



## Chris21E

Aneeda72 said:


> I think it’s the vaccine.  My torn hip also hurt much more as did that whole leg.  I just took it as it was the vaccine cause my arm hurt so much down into my hand as well.  I am all better today and back to my normal variety of painful conditions.
> 
> PS I would be careful about having back surgery.  I’ve had two surgeries at L4/5 and am still in wicked pain and have to get spinal shots.  The worst complication of Those shots was my adrenal gland failed which is why I have Addison disease, which is why I went into Addison crisis, which is why I have to take daily prednisone to stay alive.  .
> 
> Like the old nursery rhyme-for want of the shoe the horse was lost.



Thank you for the heads up....I have been on a calcium and glucosamine kick thinking that would have helped, think I overdid and I notice the pain in my back let up a bit when I skipped some.

Loved fairy tale growing up...


----------



## MickaC

Haven't got an appointment yet.
When at the drugstore this morning i inquired......have heard of some that have had their shots here in town, at our Shamrock Recreation building.
When i was at my doctor appointment March 22......was told, have to drive an hour away for it.
Don't have to now...great.
Was told i'm eligible for the vaccine now.....was given a release form and # to call to set up an appointment for here in town.....probably too late for this month's dates.....maybe get in for May.
Will either be the Pfizer or Mederma.


----------



## Chris21E

MickaC said:


> Haven't got an appointment yet.
> When at the drugstore this morning i inquired......have heard of some that have had their shots here in town, at our Shamrock Recreation building.
> When i was at my doctor appointment March 22......was told, have to drive an hour away for it.
> Don't have to now...great.
> Was told i'm eligible for the vaccine now.....was given a release form and # to call to set up an appointment for here in town.....probably too late for this month's dates.....maybe get in for May.
> Will either be the Pfizer or Mederma.



So glad before the rush, J & J having some distribution issues in some areas. Glad I got Moderma at CVS pharmacy, in my second week after the final dose...feeling fine....


----------



## Ronni

We are done with the various phases, the vaccine is available to anyone 16 and up.


----------



## StarSong

Ronni said:


> We are done with the various phases, the vaccine is available to anyone 16 and up.


It opens up in CA on April 15th.  Regardless of age, every California adult I know who's tried hard to get a vaccine has gotten one - no lying necessary.  

Some have driven to the next county or gone to vaccine venues that passed the word they have extras, others lurked at vaccination sites near closing time, hoping for - and scoring - extra vaccines. Starting early March vaccines became easier to find.


----------



## IrisSenior

Had the Pfizer shot yesterday and only a sore arm today. Second dose scheduled for Aug 1st.


----------



## Chris21E

IrisSenior said:


> Had the Pfizer shot yesterday and only a sore arm today. Second dose scheduled for Aug 1st.



That is great, I'm done, with tw weeks after my second dose feel fine and planning a slow return and being careful, in my area CA, mask are required, you will be fined if not wearing one.

I would like to visit a park, and hope senior center re-opens.


----------



## Ronni

IrisSenior said:


> Had the Pfizer shot yesterday and only a sore arm today. Second dose scheduled for Aug 1st.


@IrisSenior curious about the scheduling of your vaccine. Was August a typo or is your second vaccine actually scheduled 4 months after your first?


----------



## StarSong

Second shot today.  Am eager to be fully vaccinated.


----------



## Verisure

Got my notice today.


----------



## PamfromTx

Had the Pfizer doses in late January and three weeks later in February.   I can't tell you how relieved we both were after receiving both doses.  We are still to be very careful if and when we do go out though.


----------



## IrisSenior

Ronni said:


> @IrisSenior curious about the scheduling of your vaccine. Was August a typo or is your second vaccine actually scheduled 4 months after your first?


Yes Ronni, 4 months as the want everyone to have at least the first shot.
Edited to add: we don't have as much vaccine up here as you do.


----------



## Aneeda72

They are now vaccinating and testing for COVID-19 at Walgreens.  It makes it very hard to get your prescriptions as the lines are long and they don’t separate them.  You have to wait while they interview the people for the vaccines.  I can’t stand for long.

The testing for Covid is done through the outside pick up line so that takes forever as well.  Whine


----------



## Verisure

Aneeda72 said:


> They are now vaccinating and testing for COVID-19 at Walgreens.  It makes it very hard to get your prescriptions as the lines are long and they don’t separate them.  You have to wait while they interview the people for the vaccines.  I can’t stand for long.
> 
> The testing for Covid is done through the outside pick up line so that takes forever as well.  Whine


So all employees drop everything to service COVID-19 tests? That's ridiculous. Here, one employee will do the test while the others tend the shop. But waiting in queues is unnecessary because we have to book a time for it. This is quickly done on the internet. So theoretically, no queue at all. We can do the test ourselves if we want.  Ramming that Q-tip thingy down your throat and then up your nose is very uncomfortable but it's no more difficult than having someone else do it for you.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Just had second shot of A-Z vaccine, 8 weeks after first one.  No side effects from first shot so hope this one is OK too.
Mrs. L gets second shot next week.


----------



## Aneeda72

Verisure said:


> So all employees drop everything to service COVID-19 tests? That's ridiculous. Here, one employee will do the test while the others tend the shop. But waiting in queues is unnecessary because we have to book a time for it. This is quickly done on the internet. So theoretically, no queue at all. We can do the test ourselves if we want.  Ramming that Q-tip thingy down your throat and then up your nose is very uncomfortable but it's no more difficult than having someone else do it for you.


As I said the Covid test is done through the drive through, not through the store.  The vaccinations are done at the store pharmacy.  I have no ideal if they have appointments, but they stand in the same line as those picking up prescriptions, and takes a while to do their paperwork.

I needed to pick up an antibiotic, ordered by the dentist barely before my appointment , and take it exactly one hour before I saw the dentist.  I barely was able to get the prescription in time due to the line of people filling out paperwork.


----------



## StarSong

Had my second Moderna shot two days ago.  Yesterday was a bit rough with a 100.7 fever, body aches and slight headache.  The fever broke late evening and I woke up feeling fine, sore arm excepted.  First vaccine reaction was very similar.


----------



## Verisure

As I was saying, I got my notice a couple of days ago. It’s completely voluntary and I haven’t yet decided if I want it or not. Part of the reason (only one part) is that three vaccines have been accepted in Sweden; Pfizer/BioNTech, Moderna and Astra Zeneca. My notice doesn’t specify which of the 3 I will be getting.

As I understand it, the US gets Pfizer, no ifs, ands or buts. Is that right? And what is the general American opinion on the alternative vaccines?

EDIT: I see just above that StarSong got a Moderna injection.


----------



## Aneeda72

Verisure said:


> As I was saying, I got my notice a couple of days ago. It’s completely voluntary and I haven’t yet decided if I want it or not. Part of the reason (only one part) is that three vaccines have been accepted in Sweden; Pfizer/BioNTech, Moderna and Astra Zeneca. My notice doesn’t specify which of the 3 I will be getting.
> 
> As I understand it, the US gets Pfizer, no ifs, ands or buts. Is that right? And what is the general American opinion on the alternative vaccines?
> 
> EDIT: I see just above that StarSong got a Moderna injection.


We have Pfizer, Moderna, I think the Astra Zeneca, and we have the Johnson one that is currently on hold.


----------



## Verisure

Aneeda72 said:


> We have Pfizer, Moderna, I think the Astra Zeneca, and we have the Johnson one that is currently on hold.


Wow, you've got all of them. Well, maybe not the Russian one. Are you in the US? Are they saying they are all equally OK?


----------



## Aneeda72

Verisure said:


> Wow, you've got all of them. Well, maybe not the Russian one. Are you in the US? Are they saying they are all equally OK?


Yes I am in the US, there are questions about the Johnson one so it’s been stopped for now.  FDA supposed to make decision today.  I think they will start giving it again, just my opinion.


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> We have Pfizer, Moderna, I think the Astra Zeneca, and we have the Johnson one that is currently on hold.





Verisure said:


> Wow, you've got all of them. Well, maybe not the Russian one. Are you in the US? Are they saying they are all equally OK?



AstraZeneca has NOT been approved in the US.


----------



## Verisure

StarSong said:


> AstraZeneca has NOT been approved in the US.



I also heard it was questionable and several countries won't approve it any longer. It was on the market but then was removed, pending. I think it's made right here in town so I hope they don't give it to me if no one else wants it.  



Aneeda72 said:


> Yes I am in the US, there are questions about the Johnson one so it’s been stopped for now.  FDA supposed to make decision today.  I think they will start giving it again, just my opinion.


So Johnson & Johnson is also being questioned? You've already had your injection but I haven't and it's a little bit scary.


----------



## Becky1951

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes I am in the US, there are questions about the Johnson one so it’s been stopped for now.  FDA supposed to make decision today.  I think they will start giving it again, just my opinion.


I read this morning that the FDA said they needed more time, so it may be a week before they make a decision.


----------



## fmdog44

India had 200,000 new infections in one day yesterday 04/14. A world record.


----------



## Jeweltea

Aneeda72 said:


> As I said the Covid test is done through the drive through, not through the store.  The vaccinations are done at the store pharmacy.  I have no ideal if they have appointments, but they stand in the same line as those picking up prescriptions, and takes a while to do their paperwork.
> 
> I needed to pick up an antibiotic, ordered by the dentist barely before my appointment , and take it exactly one hour before I saw the dentist.  I barely was able to get the prescription in time due to the line of people filling out paperwork.


We got our flu shots at Walgreens last fall. They were a mess. Took about an hour and a half and we were 2nd in line! It was filling out the paperwork that took so long, plus the woman kept stopping to answer the phone. They only had one pharmacist and one pharmacy assistant.  The independent pharmacy where we got our Covid shot was so much better. We filled out the form on-line ahead of time. We only had to show our insurance ID. In and out in no time.


----------



## Jules

Got my first Pfizer shot yesterday.  Expected to be four months for the next one.  Yes, that’s months not weeks.  There’s a shortage.  

It was the least painful shot I’ve ever had.  I couldn’t even feel it.


----------



## Jeweltea

Aneeda72 said:


> They are now vaccinating and testing for COVID-19 at Walgreens.  It makes it very hard to get your prescriptions as the lines are long and they don’t separate them.  You have to wait while they interview the people for the vaccines.  I can’t stand for long.
> 
> The testing for Covid is done through the outside pick up line so that takes forever as well.  Whine


Our CVS was doing the testing for Covid last summer in the drive-thru. The line was incredibly long so I couldn't use it for a prescription I needed to get. However they told me they stopped the testing at 4 so the next time, I went back in the evening and there was no line in the drive-thru.


----------



## Ruthanne

My second vaccine shot is tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Aneeda72

Verisure said:


> I also heard it was questionable and several countries won't approve it any longer. It was on the market but then was removed, pending. I think it's made right here in town so I hope they don't give it to me if no one else wants it.
> 
> 
> So Johnson & Johnson is also being questioned? You've already had your injection but I haven't and it's a little bit scary.


Yes it caused a rare brain blood clot in about 6 people.  Brain thing, think it was a blood clot, caused a rare disease, one died.


----------



## Verisure

Jules said:


> Got my first Pfizer shot yesterday.  Expected to be four months for the next one.  Yes, that’s months not weeks.  There’s a shortage.
> 
> It was the least painful shot I’ve ever had.  I couldn’t even feel it.


Not everyone knows how to insert the needle perpendicularly ... and hold it still.


----------



## Verisure

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes it caused a rare brain blood clot in about 6 people.  Brain thing, think it was a blood clot, caused a rare disease, one died.


Yiiippes


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ruthanne said:


> My second vaccine shot is tomorrow afternoon.


Ruthanne, how did your second shot go for you?


----------



## SeaBreeze

I got my second Moderna shot this morning. I expect it to be like the last one, maybe a little soreness in my arm tomorrow, no side effects yet from either shot.  I got there really early today for my appointment, since the line last time was long....but it did move quickly, they were very organized at Kaiser and had plenty of workers checking people in and giving the vaccines.  No line outside at all today, and the line in the building was half that of last time.  I was in and out quickly, was a nice surprise.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Jules said:


> Got my first Pfizer shot yesterday.  Expected to be four months for the next one.  Yes, that’s months not weeks.  There’s a shortage.
> 
> It was the least painful shot I’ve ever had.  I couldn’t even feel it.


Four months!  I thought they had to be given with just a month or 6 weeks in between shots, I don't think they should give the shot unless a second appointment for that person can be guaranteed.  Just my opinion.


----------



## SeaBreeze

StarSong said:


> Had my second Moderna shot two days ago.  Yesterday was a bit rough with a 100.7 fever, body aches and slight headache.  The fever broke late evening and I woke up feeling fine, sore arm excepted.  First vaccine reaction was very similar.


Glad your side effects didn't last too long.


----------



## Ruthanne

SeaBreeze said:


> Ruthanne, how did your second shot go for you?


It went fine.  No side effects at all so far.


----------



## Ruthanne

SeaBreeze said:


> Ruthanne, how did your second shot go for you?


For the past 15 minutes or so I don't feel quite right, like I really need to lay down.  Could be those antibodies getting to work I guess.  Going to take it easy today.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ruthanne said:


> For the past 15 minutes or so I don't feel quite right, like I really need to lay down.  Could be those antibodies getting to work I guess.  Going to take it easy today.


Sorry to hear that, hope it doesn't get too bad, happy you're going to take it easy.  Let us know if you're feeling any better....hugs


----------



## Ruthanne

SeaBreeze said:


> Sorry to hear that, hope it doesn't get too bad, happy you're going to take it easy.  Let us know if you're feeling any better....hugs


Nothing to be sorry about because I feel it's a good thing that this vaccination is showing me that it will work if I would get covid.  The antibodies are charging up.  I don't feel awful just somewhat under the weather.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ruthanne said:


> Nothing to be sorry about because I feel it's a good thing that this vaccination is showing me that it will work if I would get covid.  The antibodies are charging up.  I don't feel awful just somewhat under the weather.


Good point, if I start to have any effects, I'll keep that in mind.  Beefing up the immune system, always a good thing.


----------



## Warrigal

I had fluvax several days ago and I am booked in for AstraZeneca on May 5. That will depend on whether the government continues with AZ for the over 70s in light of the current concerns.

I'm happy to take the risk which is quite minimal in my age group.


----------



## Verisure

Getting my first jab on Friday. The notice states that I cannot choose what sort it will be (whatever is available, they say) and I won't know till then. I'm hoping it will be the BioNTech. There are too many whispers about the others.


----------



## RnR

Warrigal said:


> I had fluvax several days ago and I am booked in for AstraZeneca on May 5. That will depend on whether the government continues with AZ for the over 70s in light of the current concerns.
> 
> I'm happy to take the risk which is quite minimal in my age group.


I'm in Queensland, Australia and may wait a while for my AsraZeneca shot. Will have the normal flu jab in the coming weeks so I am ready for COVID jab at least two weeks later as recommended.

Latest status of rules I could find for AsraZeneca rollout in different countries


----------



## Verisure

RnR said:


> I'm in Queensland, Australia and may wait a while for my AsraZeneca shot. Will have the normal flu jab in the coming weeks so I am ready for COVID jab at least two weeks later as recommended.
> 
> Latest status of rules I could find for AsraZeneca rollout in different countries


Note that Sweden (co-manufacturer of the stuff) is not on that list. I am from Sweden and I will get my first jab now on Friday. We are not allowed to choose which we will get.  I am in the "over 70" group (they did ask)  so maybe ...... ?


----------



## SeaBreeze

After my second Moderna vaccine yesterday, the day was good except for a sore arm.  Around 9pm started getting more side effects.  Started with chills that caused me to shiver, the house was warm and I put warm clothes on, but it didn't help.  Shortly after that, I started getting a headache in both my temples and running a fever of 102-103+.  Couldn't sleep all night and getting up a lot to use the bathroom, it seemed to be dehydrating me.  Put on a flannel shirt every time I got out of bed, still chilled, but the shivering subsided.

Today I feel lousy, headache still going on, fever still there and lots of heartburn.  I haven't eaten anything, no appetite and been going from lying in bed to the couch all day.  Haven't watched TV or been using computer, the headache caused strain on my eyes and even listening to the radio annoys me today.  Didn't go out, too weak, no driving or walking the dog today.

I didn't want to take any over the counter meds at all, but just a few minutes ago I broke down and took an Aleve for the headache and fever.  If it doesn't work, will take some aspirin later.  My husband wants to make me something to eat later, but I told him I can't handle anything but soup...so in a couple of hours, that's what I'll have.  Symptoms are milder today than last night, but still feel crummy and lethargic.  Well, now that I gave you the rundown, will get off this computer and rest some more. 

Happy I got both shots, expected side effects for the second one to be worse, small price to pay to avoid being infected with the virus.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ruthanne said:


> For the past 15 minutes or so I don't feel quite right, like I really need to lay down.  Could be those antibodies getting to work I guess.  Going to take it easy today.


How are you feeling today Ruthanne, any better?


----------



## Ruthanne

SeaBreeze said:


> How are you feeling today Ruthanne, any better?


Yes a lot better, thanks.


----------



## Verisure

SeaBreeze said:


> After my second Moderna vaccine yesterday, the day was good except for a sore arm.  Around 9pm started getting more side effects.  Started with chills that caused me to shiver, the house was warm and I put warm clothes on, but it didn't help.  Shortly after that, I started getting a headache in both my temples and running a fever of 102-103+.  Couldn't sleep all night and getting up a lot to use the bathroom, it seemed to be dehydrating me.  Put on a flannel shirt every time I got out of bed, still chilled, but the shivering subsided.
> 
> Today I feel lousy, headache still going on, fever still there and lots of heartburn.  I haven't eaten anything, no appetite and been going from lying in bed to the couch all day.  Haven't watched TV or been using computer, the headache caused strain on my eyes and even listening to the radio annoys me today.  Didn't go out, too weak, no driving or walking the dog today.
> 
> I didn't want to take any over the counter meds at all, but just a few minutes ago I broke down and took an Aleve for the headache and fever.  If it doesn't work, will take some aspirin later.  My husband wants to make me something to eat later, but I told him I can't handle anything but soup...so in a couple of hours, that's what I'll have.  Symptoms are milder today than last night, but still feel crummy and lethargic.  Well, now that I gave you the rundown, will get off this computer and rest some more.
> 
> Happy I got both shots, expected side effects for the second one to be worse, small price to pay to avoid being infected with the virus.


Jesus! If I didn't live so far away I'd rush over and give you a warm hug, oversized comfy socks, and a cup of tea .... any flavour you want.


----------



## Dana

SeaBreeze said:


> After my second Moderna vaccine yesterday, the day was good except for a sore arm.  Around 9pm started getting more side effects.  Started with chills that caused me to shiver, the house was warm and I put warm clothes on, but it didn't help.  Shortly after that, I started getting a headache in both my temples and running a fever of 102-103+.  Couldn't sleep all night and getting up a lot to use the bathroom, it seemed to be dehydrating me.  Put on a flannel shirt every time I got out of bed, still chilled, but the shivering subsided.
> 
> Today I feel lousy, headache still going on, fever still there and lots of heartburn.  I haven't eaten anything, no appetite and been going from lying in bed to the couch all day.  Haven't watched TV or been using computer, the headache caused strain on my eyes and even listening to the radio annoys me today.  Didn't go out, too weak, no driving or walking the dog today.
> 
> I didn't want to take any over the counter meds at all, but just a few minutes ago I broke down and took an Aleve for the headache and fever.  If it doesn't work, will take some aspirin later.  My husband wants to make me something to eat later, but I told him I can't handle anything but soup...so in a couple of hours, that's what I'll have.  Symptoms are milder today than last night, but still feel crummy and lethargic.  Well, now that I gave you the rundown, will get off this computer and rest some more.
> 
> Happy I got both shots, expected side effects for the second one to be worse, small price to pay to avoid being infected with the virus.


_SeaBreeze said : Happy I got both shots, expected side effects for the second one to be worse, small price to pay to avoid being infected with the virus._

Yes SeaBreeze...I agree. I respect anyone who had the courage to have the vaccine. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Dana

Yesterday, Boris Johnson was given the vaccine at St Thomas' Hospital in central London, where he was treated for Covid-19 during the first wave of the pandemic.After being vaccinated, the PM said: "I cannot recommend it too highly".

The British prime minister has received his first dose of the Oxford-AstraZeneca Covid-19 vaccine and has urged the public to do the same, saying he "did not feel a thing".


----------



## StarSong

SeaBreeze said:


> After my second Moderna vaccine yesterday, the day was good except for a sore arm.  Around 9pm started getting more side effects.  Started with chills that caused me to shiver, the house was warm and I put warm clothes on, but it didn't help.  Shortly after that, I started getting a headache in both my temples and running a fever of 102-103+.  Couldn't sleep all night and getting up a lot to use the bathroom, it seemed to be dehydrating me.  Put on a flannel shirt every time I got out of bed, still chilled, but the shivering subsided.
> 
> Today I feel lousy, headache still going on, fever still there and lots of heartburn.  I haven't eaten anything, no appetite and been going from lying in bed to the couch all day.  Haven't watched TV or been using computer, the headache caused strain on my eyes and even listening to the radio annoys me today.  Didn't go out, too weak, no driving or walking the dog today.
> 
> I didn't want to take any over the counter meds at all, but just a few minutes ago I broke down and took an Aleve for the headache and fever.  If it doesn't work, will take some aspirin later.  My husband wants to make me something to eat later, but I told him I can't handle anything but soup...so in a couple of hours, that's what I'll have.  Symptoms are milder today than last night, but still feel crummy and lethargic.  Well, now that I gave you the rundown, will get off this computer and rest some more.
> 
> *Happy I got both shots, expected side effects for the second one to be worse, small price to pay to avoid being infected with the virus.*


With both shots, when my fever went over 100.6 and I had body aches plus a slight headache, I took one ibuprofen and one acetaminophen (because I honestly can't keep straight which does what best).  The combo did the trick in bringing down the fever to the mid 99s, and several hours later the fever broke and didn't return.  

Hope you're feeling better today.  I'm with you - I expected and planned for the side effects and felt they were a reasonable trade off.


----------



## hawkdon

I just got off phone having registered with an agency to
get the vacinne in my home...reason is I cannot stand/walk very well these days....may be a couple weeks but thats fine.....


----------



## SeaBreeze

StarSong said:


> With both shots, when my fever went over 100.6 and I had body aches plus a slight headache, I took one ibuprofen and one acetaminophen (because I honestly can't keep straight which does what best).  The combo did the trick in bringing down the fever to the mid 99s, and several hours later the fever broke and didn't return.
> 
> Hope you're feeling better today.  I'm with you - I expected and planned for the side effects and felt they were a reasonable trade off.


Thanks StarSong, feeling back to normal today, I agree, reasonable trade off.


----------



## StarSong

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks StarSong, feeling back to normal today, I agree, reasonable trade off.


Very glad you're past it.  It's lousy to feel lousy, even when it's expected.


----------



## Jeweltea

At 10:30 this morning, it will be 2 weeks since my 2nd shot! Fully vaccinated!


----------



## Verisure

Jeweltea said:


> At 10:30 this morning, it will be 2 weeks since my 2nd shot! Fully vaccinated!


Someone, PLEASE correct me if I am wrong but I am under the impression that there is no such thing as being fully (or partially) vaccinated against COVID-19.


----------



## Aneeda72

Verisure said:


> Someone, PLEASE correct me if I am wrong but I am under the impression that there is no such thing as being fully (or partially) vaccinated against COVID-19.


You can still get the virus when vaccinated, I don’t know why people think you can not.  The vaccination just makes the virus weaker and you have a less chance of dying.  You also have less chance of catching it.


----------



## StarSong

Verisure said:


> Someone, PLEASE correct me if I am wrong but I am under the impression that there is no such thing as being fully (or partially) vaccinated against COVID-19.


With respect to Covid, "fully vaccinated" refers to having completed the vaccine course (one or two shots, depending on the vaccine manufacturer).  

This is the dictionary definition:

vaccinate​From The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, 5th Edition.​
intransitive verb   To inoculate with a vaccine in order to produce immunity to an infectious disease, such as diphtheria or typhus.
 
intransitive verb   To perform vaccinations or a vaccination.


----------



## Verisure

Aneeda72 said:


> You can still get the virus when vaccinated, I don’t know why people think you can not.  The vaccination just makes the virus weaker and you have a less chance of dying.  You also have less chance of catching it.


Yes, that's what I thought but I don't want to rain on Jeweltea's joy.


----------



## Verisure

StarSong said:


> With respect to Covid, "fully vaccinated" refers to having completed the vaccine course (one or two shots, depending on the vaccine manufacturer).
> 
> This is the dictionary definition:
> 
> vaccinate​From The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, 5th Edition.​
> intransitive verb   To inoculate with a vaccine in order to produce immunity to an infectious disease, such as diphtheria or typhus.
> 
> intransitive verb   To perform vaccinations or a vaccination.


As far as I know, there is no *VACCINE* on the market. I mean what is available does not perform like a vaccine.


----------



## Aunt Bea

By the end of this week, two-thirds of the eligible adults in my area will be vaccinated.

We are starting to hit the wall as far as scheduling the remaining people willing to get the vaccine.

The next steps will be to perform more outreach and drop the eligible age to 16 or start sending surplus doses of vaccine back to the state for redistribution.


----------



## StarSong

Verisure said:


> As far as I know, there is no *VACCINE* on the market. I mean what is available does not perform like a vaccine.


I don't understand what you're getting at.  

Covid vaccine stats have never claimed to be 100% - indeed no vaccine ever developed is 100% effective.  Covid vaccines state 95% prevention of severe cases.  Given how new all of this is, that's pretty impressive.    

The previous definition of "vaccine" (weakened or dead virus) now includes the use of RNA.  Science and language move forward as it has in this case.


----------



## Jeweltea

Oh, I know I can still get Covid, although from what I read now, the chances are extremely low. I will continue to wear a mask, of course. It just feels like a relief to have that extra protection.


----------



## StarSong

Jeweltea said:


> Oh, I know I can still get Covid, although from what I read now, the chances are extremely low. I will continue to wear a mask, of course. It just feels like a relief to have that extra protection.


Same here.


----------



## Verisure

Jeweltea said:


> Oh, I know I can still get Covid, although from what I read now, the chances are extremely low. I will continue to wear a mask, of course. It just feels like a relief to have that extra protection.


Theoretically, if everyone gets the shot does it mean that the virus is dead or has the origin not been discovered so that it can begin all over again and infect the next generation?


----------



## Glowworm

Verisure said:


> Note that Sweden (co-manufacturer of the stuff) is not on that list. I am from Sweden and I will get my first jab now on Friday. We are not allowed to choose which we will get.  I am in the "over 70" group (they did ask)  so maybe ...... ?


Suggest you look under Suspended for under-65s


----------



## Verisure

Glowworm said:


> Suggest you look under Suspended for under-65s


Tack!


----------



## Becky1951

"Deeks said the updated recommendations come amid new data from Europe that suggests the risk of blood clots is now potentially as high as one in 100,000, much higher than the one-in-a-million risk believed before."

Germany to restrict AstraZeneca use in under-60s over clots​
https://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireStory/german-state-suspends-astrazeneca-vaccine-60s-76766477


----------



## Glowworm

Big panic here today. Girlfriend and I were scheduled for our second shot tomorrow as we're risk group. In the cab on my way home from the car dealer this afternoon I got a phone call from the vaccination centre. "Can you come before 5 pm today as we have some doses left over." Phone call home telling my girlfriend to get her hat and coat on and go down and stand by the gate to wait for us. She's standing there when we arrive, hops in the cab and off to the vaccination centre with 15 minutes to spare. We're now at home nursing tender arms, but we've got our second shots so soon we can start meeting people again. Already invited our respective families over for a barbecue in May. It'll be the first time for her family to meet mine in real life!


----------



## Verisure

Becky1951 said:


> "Deeks said the updated recommendations come amid new data from Europe that suggests the risk of blood clots is now potentially as high as one in 100,000, much higher than the one-in-a-million risk believed before."
> 
> Germany to restrict AstraZeneca use in under-60s over clots​
> https://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireStory/german-state-suspends-astrazeneca-vaccine-60s-76766477


_"...  health officials agreed Tuesday to restrict the use of  AstraZeneca's coronavirus vaccine in people under 60, amid fresh concern over unusual blood clots reported in a tiny number of those who received the shots."_

At 74 I guess they figure I haven't much life left  in me any way?


----------



## Verisure

I just got my first AstraZenica puncture. The second one will be in ten weeks if I don't croak by then.


----------



## Dana

Verisure said:


> Theoretically, if everyone gets the shot does it mean that the virus is dead or has the origin not been discovered so that it can begin all over again and infect the next generation?



_Viruses as far as is known do not die...they can be controlled greatly by the use of a vaccine. Virologists still do not know enough about this virus and how it may or may not progress. However... with vaccines and continued hygiene, people stand the best chance of surviva_l.


----------



## Verisure

Dana said:


> _Viruses as far as is known do not die...they can be controlled greatly by the use of a vaccine. Virologists still do not know enough about this virus and how it may or may not progress. However... with vaccines and continued hygiene, people stand the best chance of surviva_l.


So, fundamentally, there is no virus that has ever been eradicated? We're just keeping one step ahead of them?


----------



## Dana

Verisure said:


> So, fundamentally, there is no virus that has ever been eradicated? We're just keeping one step ahead of them?


Polio for example has not been completely eradicated. Health and living conditions and medicines have kept it at bay.   Many past virus samples are kept in vaults in laboratories and  according to some scientists, smallpox resurgence does remain a realistic threat. Accidents have already occurred in labs.


----------



## Verisure

Dana said:


> Polio for example has not been completely eradicated. Health and living conditions and medicines have kept it at bay.   Many past virus samples are kept in vaults in laboratories and  according to some scientists, smallpox resurgence does remain a realistic threat. Accidents have already occurred in labs.


I didn't know any of that.  I am born 1947 and I remember getting polio shots when I was a boy but none of my children have ever and I don't even think polio has been discussed since .... a very long time.


----------



## StarSong

Verisure said:


> I just got my first AstraZenica puncture. The second one will be in ten weeks if I don't croak by then.


That's the spirit!


----------



## Glowworm

Verisure said:


> I didn't know any of that.  I am born 1947 and I remember getting polio shots when I was a boy but none of my children have ever and I don't even think polio has been discussed since .... a very long time.


If you lived in Sweden your children should be vaccinated against polio as it's given together with other vaccines in the normal vaccination programme at 3, 5 and 12 months with the final booster at 5 years.


----------



## StarSong

Verisure said:


> I didn't know any of that.  I am born 1947 and I remember getting polio shots when I was a boy but none of my children have ever and I don't even think polio has been discussed since .... a very long time.


Your children probably received the Sabin polio vaccine, which is administered orally.


----------



## Chris21E

Verisure said:


> As I was saying, I got my notice a couple of days ago. It’s completely voluntary and I haven’t yet decided if I want it or not. Part of the reason (only one part) is that three vaccines have been accepted in Sweden; Pfizer/BioNTech, Moderna and Astra Zeneca. My notice doesn’t specify which of the 3 I will be getting.
> 
> As I understand it, the US gets Pfizer, no ifs, ands or buts. Is that right? And what is the general American opinion on the alternative vaccines?
> 
> EDIT: I see just above that StarSong got a Moderna injection.



I also received Moderna no huge reaction, it has been a full month after final dose... Feel fine looking forward to cautiously doing a bit more.


----------



## Chris21E

SeaBreeze said:


> I got my second Moderna shot this morning. I expect it to be like the last one, maybe a little soreness in my arm tomorrow, no side effects yet from either shot.  I got there really early today for my appointment, since the line last time was long....but it did move quickly, they were very organized at Kaiser and had plenty of workers checking people in and giving the vaccines.  No line outside at all today, and the line in the building was half that of last time.  I was in and out quickly, was a nice surprise.



I gave up on Kaiser and went to a local pharmacy, they eventually wanted me to come in, I'm done for now...it was not a bad experience at all.


----------



## Glowworm

Deleted


----------



## Verisure

StarSong said:


> Your children probably received the Sabin polio vaccine, which is administered orally.


I don't think we have that in Sweden. Or maybe my memory is bad.


----------



## Liberty

Chris21E said:


> I also received Moderna no huge reaction, it has been a full month after final dose... Feel fine looking forward to cautiously doing a bit more.


We also got Moderna and have been fully vaccinated for about a month.  So wonderful to have the kids come and stay for a week...glad you will be able to spread your wings, too.


----------



## StarSong

Verisure said:


> I don't think we have that in Sweden. Or maybe my memory is bad.


I believe the Salk vaccine was discontinued everywhere decades ago in favor of the Sabin vaccine.


----------



## Verisure

StarSong said:


> I believe the Salk vaccine was discontinued everywhere decades ago in favor of the Sabin vaccine.


Could be.


----------



## Chris21E

Glowworm said:


> Big panic here today. Girlfriend and I were scheduled for our second shot tomorrow as we're risk group. In the cab on my way home from the car dealer this afternoon I got a phone call from the vaccination centre. "Can you come before 5 pm today as we have some doses left over." Phone call home telling my girlfriend to get her hat and coat on and go down and stand by the gate to wait for us. She's standing there when we arrive, hops in the cab and off to the vaccination centre with 15 minutes to spare. We're now at home nursing tender arms, but we've got our second shots so soon we can start meeting people again. Already invited our respective families over for a barbecue in May. It'll be the first time for her family to meet mine in real life!



That is great


----------



## Aneeda72

Verisure said:


> I didn't know any of that.  I am born 1947 and I remember getting polio shots when I was a boy but none of my children have ever and I don't even think polio has been discussed since .... a very long time.


What?  You kids have not been vaccinated for polio?  I thought this was still done.  I’ll have to try and remember to ask my daughter if the baby was vaccinated


----------



## StarSong

Polio vaccines are still required for public school attendance in the US.


----------



## Verisure

Aneeda72 said:


> What?  You kids have not been vaccinated for polio?  I thought this was still done.  I’ll have to try and remember to ask my daughter if the baby was vaccinated


I have to be perfectly honest with you. I really do not think any of my children (I was married before, you know) have been vaccinated against polio, and because of your question I had to ask my wife and she too has no recollection of our son getting any polio vaccination. So, my best answer is, "I don't think so". Both my wife and her daughter, from a previous marriage, were vaccinated against polio but she (they) is from Slovakia.

Did you get the chance to ask your daughter? In what country do you live?


----------



## Glowworm

Verisure said:


> I have to be perfectly honest with you. I really do not think any of my children (I was married before, you know) have been vaccinated against polio, and because of your question I had to ask my wife and she too has no recollection of our son getting any polio vaccination. So, my best answer is, "I don't think so".
> 
> Did you get the chance to ask your daughter? In what country do you live?


@Verisure I’m guessing you didn’t live in Sweden at that time?


----------



## Aneeda72

Verisure said:


> I have to be perfectly honest with you. I really do not think any of my children (I was married before, you know) have been vaccinated against polio, and because of your question I had to ask my wife and she too has no recollection of our son getting any polio vaccination. So, my best answer is, "I don't think so". Both my wife and her daughter, from a previous marriage, were vaccinated against polio but she (they) is from Slovakia.
> 
> Did you get the chance to ask your daughter? In what country do you live?


Not yet I will, USA. Edit:  and there you go @StarSong says we still get polio vaccine


----------

